# Does The New Uber Version Seem Slower?



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

I can't speak for the new version running with the new features, but "classic" mode seems much slower than the previous version. 

When I get a ping, there is up to a 5 second delay before I can accept the ride. Even switching between "Home" and other screens had a delay where there was none before. 

I don't have the best phone, Motorola Z Play, but it should still not have issues from one version to the next. Hoping things will get better once Uber unlocks the new features in my market. Maybe they just didn't bother optimizing "classic" mode since it was only intended to be used briefly.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mines lagging like crazy after the update. I cant even use it and its surging like new years eve out this mf, which probably means others cant use it either.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

they broke "classic", but on purpose or accident?


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Mines lagging like crazy after the update. I cant even use it and its surging like new years eve out this mf, which probably means others cant use it either.


Mine is exactly the same experience. Super slow, and it blacks out and then the ride is gone. It happened during Coachella. Lost about 5 rides in a row before it stopped doing. 40 minutes of pain.


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Is this only Android or iPhone as well?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes! Super slow. When a ping comes in it takes several seconds to display.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

Crazy, it's faster with the new UI. Is it permanently slow for you guys or does it return to normal at some point?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Its got about 7-10 seconds lag on every function, which leads to crashing. I got the new app version but not the email with the meta data link, so it looks exactly the same as before. Its the update without the new UI or features...guess im going on an uber vacation until they fix it.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

What did you all mean by classic mode?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> What did you all mean by classic mode?


The way the app looked before the updated UI


----------



## Yellowservices (Jan 23, 2018)

Omg I feel stupid here I was thinking its my bloody phone. 10 or more seconds of lag and screen going blank and zero new features. I think they did it to be funny. Maybe they want sum damn ants to quit cuz lord knows so many of them now


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It was lagging on every ping consistently. I even rebooted my phone and cleared my cache and it still did it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The monkey is still not updating...yet...

Looks like the monkey was right...

I feel you....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Yellowservices said:


> Omg I feel stupid here I was thinking its my bloody phone. 10 or more seconds of lag and screen going blank and zero new features. I think they did it to be funny. Maybe they want sum damn ants to quit cuz lord knows so many of them now


I only accept surge rides and long trips so my acceptance rating is below 14% consistently. Maybe it is a punishment lol. Since I cant accept any new rides it will be at 0% percent acceptance soon, so hopefully I will get a badge or a trophy 



Rakos said:


> The monkey is still not updating...yet...
> 
> Looks like the monkey was right...
> 
> ...


You were right. Without the full package the app is garbage. I wish I had turned off auto update


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got the standard edition of the latest version from the play store and it lags like crazy.

Dara, why did you roll out the new app to only a few but break the older version for the rest of us at the same time? That's kind of stupid.

Edited to add:

Oh, excuse me... I meant to say that's kind of stupid, sir.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It was faster today.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

henrygates said:


> It was faster today.


Yup, seems to be working again. Gonna have to cut my uber vacation short & catch an earlier flight back to my region.


----------



## KBx315 (Mar 30, 2018)

how to you guys use the new app? I havent received the update


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I just spent 30 minutes online with zero pings. Couldn't figure out what was going on. So I just hit offline, and it wouldn't let me. Network error. Closing the app and reopening only gave me a black screen with a loading circle. Rebooted the phone and Uber still thought I was online, and I was finally able to log off.

I wouldn't recommend upgrading unless you have to! There's still some bugs in the mix.

-On latest version but without the new UI.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I just spent 30 minutes online with zero pings. Couldn't figure out what was going on. So I just hit offline, and it wouldn't let me. Network error.


Happened with the older version sometimes too.

Anytime it seemed fishy, just check DFs or Earnings, and if they didnt load, then app needs force restart


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

henrygates said:


> It was faster today.


After a very eventful day yesterday, I am hoping that whatever corrective updates they made to the Partner app will finally take effect soon! I experienced directional issues on many of the 25 trips I had yesterday. It is embarrassing having the pax's to tell me that I missed a turn or that I am going the wrong way while using and following the GPS system in the Partner app. It was just ridiculous how many times the app took me way out of the way and in wrong directions (especially directing unnecessary U-Turns) while maneuvering in unfamiliar territory. I advised Uber Support and apologized to the respective Pax's. They understood, fortunately for me. It didn't affect my tips or my ratings, but my personal embarrassment level was affected, as I always try my best to be professional and to give the best ride possible from the pax's Point A to Point B. Hopefully, whatever "new and updated" changes made will eventually serve us rather than hinder us. One thing that I did notice yesterday was that there was a slower than usual turn by turn and rerouting delay, which is still another challenge.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Spoken like someone that has zero experience dealing with these companies. Oh my uber nav is bad!?!?! News flash.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Spoken like someone that has zero experience dealing with these companies. Oh my uber nav is bad!?!?! News flash.


It's not about having or not having experience. It is about bringing these timely issues to the forefront and sharing in an effort to enhance drivers supporting fellow drivers. When technology works, it helps us all. When it doesn't, we are on our own. If you haven't seen any positive or negative changes, you probably aren't getting ride pings where you have to transport from Point A to Point B. Stand by for sweeping changes.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh my gosh yes! Today I had a poor kid in my car and the GPS was bouncing from road to road. When we got to the exit there were 3 curved unmarked exits (left, right, straight) and the map froze and wouldn't tell me where to go. 2 minutes from destination, missed exit, apologized, and it rerouted, then turned me around and started "rerouting" constantly, to the point where I missed the next exit. Finally I just told him the Uber app was flipping out, ended the trip so it wouldn't charge him anymore, and had him give me verbal directions the rest of the way. Added 5 minutes to a 15 minute trip. UGH. No low rating yet but frankly I wouldn't blame him. At the end I thanked him for being smarter than the GPS!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> It's not about having or not having experience. It is about bringing these timely issues to the forefront and sharing in an effort to enhance drivers supporting fellow drivers. When technology works, it helps us all. When it doesn't, we are on our own. If you haven't seen any positive or negative changes, you probably aren't getting ride pings where you have to transport from Point A to Point B. Stand by for sweeping changes.


In theory. Yes. But since its uber. Dude they know!!! They just dont care.


----------



## Jenesahill (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes it seems slower even in advanced mobiles. Wait for the next update it might get resolved.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Job security for the IT people. They create a new app or update the old one creating issues that need a fix. Then they are paid to fix the problems they created.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I only accept surge rides and long trips so my acceptance rating is below 14% consistently. Maybe it is a punishment lol. Since I cant accept any new rides it will be at 0% percent acceptance soon, so hopefully I will get a badge or a trophy
> 
> You were right. Without the full package the app is garbage. I wish I had turned off auto update


thanks, I just turned off automatic downloads for Music, Apps, Book & Audiobooks and Updates on my iPhone


----------

